# October 26th and 27 parties sound off!!



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done! Everything looks great so far.


----------



## goingoverboard (Oct 3, 2012)

That looks great! We are doing a Halloween themed Birthday party for my son that weekend, but I haven't decorated in the house much yet. Still getting all my ideas together!


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

goingoverboard said:


> That looks great! We are doing a Halloween themed Birthday party for my son that weekend, but I haven't decorated in the house much yet. Still getting all my ideas together!


how old is your son?


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

Doing mine on the 27th. We are celebrating her birthday, so it is Jessica's birthday in Bon Temps, because she wanted a true blood theme. I am hoping to have a lot of Spanish moss round. I only have up some "granny looking" wallpaper, spanish moss in the kitchen, foliage in the hallway ,and some apothocary jars around. It's getting diffiuclt to find the time. Hopefully after this weekend it will be looking good.


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Haunt Brewing said:


> Doing mine on the 27th. We are celebrating her birthday, so it is Jessica's birthday in Bon Temps, because she wanted a true blood theme. I am hoping to have a lot of Spanish moss round. I only have up some "granny looking" wallpaper, spanish moss in the kitchen, foliage in the hallway ,and some apothocary jars around. It's getting diffiuclt to find the time. Hopefully after this weekend it will be looking good.
> View attachment 133245
> View attachment 133246


TRUE BLOOD,LUV IT!!!!!

Im actully hoping to either do a zombie theme or true blood theme next year


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm having a party on the 27th. Due to the response from the past few years, the guest list keeps growing. I have over 40 with most confirmed.. I'll have to make a few extra Jello brain molds.. hahaha The theme last year was Zombie Apocalypse. Thinking about doing a ghost hunter theme this year. I was inspired by my "ghost radar" app for my phone.


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Misdomt said:


> I'm having a party on the 27th. Due to the response from the past few years, the guest list keeps growing. I have over 40 with most confirmed.. I'll have to make a few extra Jello brain molds.. hahaha The theme last year was Zombie Apocalypse. Thinking about doing a ghost hunter theme this year. I was inspired by my "ghost radar" app for my phone.



that would be super fun, any idea on decor yet, it would be fun to go as a taps guy


----------



## jennyjenn39 (Sep 27, 2012)

I am hosting two parties with two different sets of friends...one on the 20th and the other one on the 27th. I am pretty much done buying/gathering all decor for the party of the 20th but i will be taking all of my stuff to the party of the 27th to collaborate with my they already have. I've found so many awesome things at my local thrift stores and antique shops as well as having my very own 6'2" prop that my dad built for me! Can't wait to set everything up


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

me and my girlfriend are hosting a party on 10/27...just now gathering up all our decorations and everything. expecting 30-ish people. i'll post here as anything exciting develops.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I have a "ladies only" party on the 19th and the big adult shindig on the 27th. So far I have procrastinated, procrastinated, and shopped a little. Must get off my tail and put it in overdrive!


----------



## coldice371 (Feb 1, 2012)

Doing a circus/carnival theme this year with our party being on the 27th with a haunted house to follow on halloween! Lots done but lots more to do....need more time


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

What's the long black thing hanging from the ceiling in the last picture?


----------



## coldice371 (Feb 1, 2012)

coffin lol


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

we are having a party on the 27th. just a halloween theme. have to start decorating this sunday. would have started earlier but my father in law passed away last week, so had other things on our mind. diddn't even know if we could celebrate the way we wanted to, if he would have passed away a week before halloween we would have cancelled the party.... But now we can go ahead!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Doing our party on 10/27 and expecting about 30-35 ppl. No big theme, just mostly black decor with orange accents. Since we moved, we're having our party in the apt complex club room so I can't decorate until the day of. I took pics of the space and have started organizing my decor so I know what I want to put where so I'm not scrambling around trying to figure it out that day. Have the room from noon to 10pm and party will start around 4:30-5pm. We're going to try the Tempt your Fate idea so I've got to finish my fate cards and finish buying the good fate items. Getting rest of my invites out today. Going to a local cemetery tomorrow to take pics so I can put them in some frames to place around tables, etc.


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

Our party will be on the 27th with a Haunted Hollywood theme. Decorating starts this weekend and we'll finish the invitations too. I bought a bloody footprint floor runner that will be in the front hallway when guests arrive. On the wall will be a paparazzi wall decal and I'll add a strobe light so it will feel like they are arriving at a Hollywood event. I thought a photo booth would be great with this theme so that's one of the many projects I have on my husbands to-do list!


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

@Josh: Still trying to figure things that will set it off nice, I will creepify the house to make it look "haunted" and maybe have a room dedicated to ghost hunting. I have a "spy kids" IR night vision I bought from Target. It was like 30 bucks and work brilliantly. It has a few settings including the greenish nigh vision look. I was impressed for a kids toy. It uses IR LED's to throw out the "light" It works and you can see in absolute darkness. Nonetheless, I cant swing buying a bunch of those. So I'll prop up a room with a FCG, the ghost radar app on my phone and the IR night vision. If I can mock it up and it doesn't look cheesy, I'll stick with the theme if not, I'll go back to last years Zombie Safe house theme.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

my party in the 27th with the disco theme. Since it is a do-over party from last year, I have decorations already. Invited a few more people this year. We may end up with50-60 guests
I have add to the party favors and get the games together and prizes. 
I am also hosting a scavenger hunt for the nieghborhood kids on the 19th. 

Good luck with your parties!!


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

We're having our party on the 27th. So far only 10 RSVPs.  It seems like our party sizes have dropped off considerably lately and I'm not sure why. But I'm doing it anyway, so there! 

I've been so busy that I'm pretty sure we won't have a theme this year. Plus, I'm not sure that anyone coming would get into it. I'm still hoping to find some games/activities that will make it fun in addition to the beer pong which is a staple at every party. 

I have done almost nothing so far because of my second job. BUT that ends Monday and then it's on (with extra Halloween $$-woohoo)!


----------



## SpookyMag (Sep 29, 2012)

i am having mine the 26th as well rsvps aren't doing well at 10-15 atm so hoping it works out do you all ever invite more people when you dont get replies?


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

SpookyMag said:


> i am having mine the 26th as well rsvps aren't doing well at 10-15 atm so hoping it works out do you all ever invite more people when you dont get replies?


I tend to invite everyone I know right off the bat. If the RSVPs are low I don't have anyone else to invite.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I invite approx 100 and usually end up with 75. Attendance seems to be around 70 this year on the 27th. I just wonder if my friends get tired of Halloween costume parties........
Maybe they aren't into Halloween like i am.... LOL!


----------



## DappledDawn (Oct 8, 2009)

Your Harry Potter decorations look great! We are doing our party on Saturday 10/27 this year. We usually have about 20 people and this year I'm changing up my normal decoration scheme for a Night Circus theme. Just started buying the decorations yesterday, but I think it should end up looking really cool. Costume is close to being done (going to be a Ring Mistress). I'll post pictures once things start coming together!


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

We invited a first wave of 15, then waited a week and sent out another wave of invites. Testing the water and making a few friends nervous heheh 30 total for us for our first "official" bash. Always had people over but not a whole invested party. So yes, I send out the first half, then get all g33k3d out and send the rest cause I realize I can handle it! lol The second wave just went out after getting 9 rsvps. If they all show, then hey more the merrier! We also checked with the police department and let them know about the party, and they were actually really happy we informed them. Said they wished more would do so. They won't send anyone out, except maybe an on duty officer drive by to make sure things are ok and field calls about any noise complaints by informing the callers that the party is only till Midnight and only one night! We will let neighbors know about the party by next weekend and are offering to stake off their front lawns so no one parks there if they are not wanted. Also doesn't hurt to knock on the door to inform them with a bottle of Moscoto and a plate of cookies!.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Also having our party on 10/27!! Got some inside decorations done today and am still trying to finalize my menu.....I just know I'm going to have too much food!! I think I have all my paper products and some of the staples purchased.....


----------



## riahobiah (Aug 25, 2012)

My roommate and I are doing a party on the 27th. This will be our second one! Our apartment is a suite, so it is pretty large (3 bed, 3 bath, kitchen, living room), plus there is a balcony/patio near by and almost always a bonfire down at the apartment complex fire pit for all the smokers to go visit.

We have our black lights up (still need to buy one more), and most of the decorations up. We still have to decorate all the bathrooms, make a new fog chiller, and purchase and make all the food and drinks... Plus we have to get a beer pong table up here (thinking of using a friends small ping-pong table) and buy black light reactive cups and balls....) I'm getting slightly nervous haha! We haven't even mapped out the food selections, although we have a rough idea...
We usually invite 70-80 to our parties and about 40 or 50 usually show up, and almost no one is there the entire time (10 pm - 3 am).

I sent out save-the-dates near the end of septemeber and just invited everyone this week! The list is 100+ right now... AH! So far there are only 4 definite RSVPs and a couple maybes though.....


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

wow big parties, just got done with lots of props/decor for my party, still have to finish all my bean boxes, and also fill them up with beans but its coming along very nicely.


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

We're having our 5th annual party on the 27th. Haven't done a thing yet! LOL! We have all our decorations, of course. We usually pick up extra gift bags, plates, napkins, etc., at after-Halloween sales the year before. Just need to purchase prizes for the gift bags and costume contest and finalize the music playlist (which changes a little bit every year). Tempt Your Fate is always a staple and last year we added some "Minute-To-Win-It" contests that people had a lot of fun with. We're expecting about 50 people. I hope everyone's parties are a huge success! Happy Halloween...


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

No Halloween Party at my house for me this year  Gonna be kinda busy as were getting married on the 26th October  The missus has agreed to a compromise though so were having a traditional Wedding in the day followed by a Halloween themed evening reception in an old converted mill! Gonna be one amazing day & one spooky fun night! Cant wait


----------



## Dies4halloween (Oct 27, 2011)

We are having our party this year on the 27th too. We are doing a formal vampire dinner and expecting about 25+. Procrastinating a little and need to get my butt into gear. Not to mention I have surgery this Wed and running out of time to decorate and heal lol Halloween is our favorite holiday and our anniversary, 3 years now married. So far we have lots of black, red and silver stuff. I have been collecting different things from goodwill and party stores. Dinner will be a roast with blood sauce, garlic potatoes, veg and then desert. Red wine with dinner and then lots of other fun food and drink for after dinner. We are turning our living room into a funeral parlor and putting fake people in chairs sitting in front of the coffin and probably have the coffin open and close or something. We built a butler to great our guests as they come in and my husband made the eyes and mouth move. We want to to the front like an old castle with lots of tomb stones, smoke and good lighting. Well here is to hoping it all goes well and we get everything done in time. Happy hauntings to everyone.


----------



## sixsixzero (Oct 2, 2012)

Were doing ours this friday the 19th, since everyone on the planet seems to be doing the 27th....Friends, bars ect.
We have around 30 rsvp's and are continually getting more as it gets closer. I just hope the weather holds off as half of it is outside.
I'll post pics fri when all is done and ready to light up! Happy hauntings and I hope everyones parties go well!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Dies4halloween said:


> We are having our party this year on the 27th too. We are doing a formal vampire dinner and expecting about 25+. Procrastinating a little and need to get my butt into gear. Not to mention I have surgery this Wed and running out of time to decorate and heal lol Halloween is our favorite holiday and our anniversary, 3 years now married. So far we have lots of black, red and silver stuff. I have been collecting different things from goodwill and party stores. Dinner will be a roast with blood sauce, garlic potatoes, veg and then desert. Red wine with dinner and then lots of other fun food and drink for after dinner. We are turning our living room into a funeral parlor and putting fake people in chairs sitting in front of the coffin and probably have the coffin open and close or something. We built a butler to great our guests as they come in and my husband made the eyes and mouth move. We want to to the front like an old castle with lots of tomb stones, smoke and good lighting. Well here is to hoping it all goes well and we get everything done in time. Happy hauntings to everyone.


WOW, you are undertaking a big event. Sounds wonderful and i might steal the idea in the future. Good luck and post pics, please.


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

dang I feel like Im running out of time fast, putting the small touches on my harry potter party now
decided to throw up some black lights and make the place glow a bit


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome golden snitch!


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Killamira said:


> Awesome golden snitch!


thanks I made a ton of these little truffles for the party, so tedious X_X , My last party was theme less so this year Im making up for it by going all out


----------



## TrixieSix66 (Sep 11, 2012)

joshspiderman said:


> thanks I made a ton of these little truffles for the party, so tedious X_X , My last party was theme less so this year Im making up for it by going all out


Your party looks like it's going to be AMAZING! I can't wait to see pics from the actual event. 

We are doing a 27th party as well. We got pretty much all of the decor ready to go, our costumes are pretty much set. My husband and I are going to sit down this weekend and finalize the menu and figure out the last of our good/bad fates. We have about 20 or so people confirmed which is prefect for use since our house is on the smaller side. I am really excited but I am getting really nervous too as each day gets closer. My husband has guys coming from his work with their girlfriends or wives. My need to impress them with my kick *** display is getting to the verge of obsessive. :/


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Our 4th Annual "Halloween Scream" is the 27th, and this year it is a combination celebration with my 30th birthday. I seriously don't know how I'm going to get everything done in the next nine days!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Josh, I seriously am in love with your decorations. They are all so clever and spot on accurate. Love it all. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

WOW Coldice! That ceiling treatment in the first pic is amazing! We've been wanting to do something like that for years but it keeps not working out for one reason or another.


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Everybody is looking simply smashing, so far! Our party is going to be on the 27th, and we are doing a Victorian Haunted Mansion. Right now, I am working on shredding the cheesecloth for creepy effect, making insidious scarecrows, body bags, and cleaning, and I really am not decorating beforehand, because I want it to be a surprise transformation for the 40-60 people that are coming, and many of them are over frequently. I have a crew coming over to set up that day. We are military, so I have to do props that are easy to set up and take down, because we will be moving back stateside in a couple of months.


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

You guys! Things are looking fabulous! I cannot believe next weekend is already THE weekend! Although I still feel calm, and am making huge strides everyday I can't but feel a little nervous. I've got just about all the fabric hung for our Haunted theater. The house is really looking more and more like the insides at the old haunted movies! Broad cloth is my friend! It can transform a room so very much! The Marquee that BellaBetty made for me for Secrete reaper has the perfect spot above the stairwell heading towards the den where we will be showing our monster movies. Lighting is going up today and I am finishing off the top of the cupboards with the apothecary. We started Aug 1st with the deep clean of the house and up until a day or two ago it just looked retched still. But now all the rooms are getting finished and it's all being pulled together in to one great looking indoor party haunt. We also added much needed shelving throughout the house 16 new shelves in fact. Had a few unused spaces that have been turned into great areas including a library that I just finished up haunting. So not only have a great looking area, but a clean, clean house too!


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah time is dwindling so fast, I'm always worried I wont have enough time to create everything I need, still need to finish up my beans, chocolate frogs, pictures, signs, moaning myrtle, 2 more black light fixtures and also still need to start working on my Sirius black costume X_X
I dummy tested the black lights with the floating candles in the great hall, and ended up getting some cool lighting effects on the dark mark that I'm very pleased with


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

OOhhhh! very cool looking!


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Haunt Brewing said:


> Doing mine on the 27th. We are celebrating her birthday, so it is Jessica's birthday in Bon Temps, because she wanted a true blood theme. I am hoping to have a lot of Spanish moss round. I only have up some "granny looking" wallpaper, spanish moss in the kitchen, foliage in the hallway ,and some apothocary jars around. It's getting diffiuclt to find the time. Hopefully after this weekend it will be looking good.


Why don't you put up a sign of Merlotte's? And if you have something that looks like a fireplace, try and come up with the toaster-thing on a stick that Bill has; the details they don't have elsewhere. Maybe the sign of their graveyard between their houses? Maybe let the kitchen look like the kitchen in merlotte's , when the girl does her blogs? Make sure to make the sofa red *with a velvet cloth or something); it's the colour of it that always attrackts the eye and will bring out her red hair.. I could come up with more, if you like the way I think, I analysed most of the deco in the series...let me know


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Mistress Evilynn said:


> Our party will be on the 27th with a Haunted Hollywood theme. Decorating starts this weekend and we'll finish the invitations too. I bought a bloody footprint floor runner that will be in the front hallway when guests arrive. On the wall will be a paparazzi wall decal and I'll add a strobe light so it will feel like they are arriving at a Hollywood event. I thought a photo booth would be great with this theme so that's one of the many projects I have on my husbands to-do list!


That's just perfect! I love the entrance! The flikkering light and all of it; they're attacked in three ways! . Must think of something decent for mine, since they have to walk up two flights without any vibe whatsoever...just white, old door thank god, but still..


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

Nikita said:


> Why don't you put up a sign of Merlotte's? And if you have something that looks like a fireplace, try and come up with the toaster-thing on a stick that Bill has; the details they don't have elsewhere. Maybe the sign of their graveyard between their houses? Maybe let the kitchen look like the kitchen in merlotte's , when the girl does her blogs? Make sure to make the sofa red *with a velvet cloth or something); it's the colour of it that always attrackts the eye and will bring out her red hair.. I could come up with more, if you like the way I think, I analysed most of the deco in the series...let me know


I'm going more of a Maryanne took over the Stackhouse residence look. Very nature overrun. It's starting to come together. I like your signage ideas. I hadn't thought of doing some of that since I am having a mini graveyard and such. Thank you for the fabulous ideas!


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

SpookyMag said:


> i am having mine the 26th as well rsvps aren't doing well at 10-15 atm so hoping it works out do you all ever invite more people when you dont get replies?


I'm having the same problem, but very reserved amount of space, so can't afford having too much people. I decided to send them a personal reminder, works great, from 15 up in one day to 21, so I'll continue tomorrow. Did invite maybe 3/4 extra guests, but the type party people, to make sure the vibe doesn't fall apart becouse people wonder why they're invited, or uncomfortable in any way... XD


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

DappledDawn said:


> Your Harry Potter decorations look great! We are doing our party on Saturday 10/27 this year. We usually have about 20 people and this year I'm changing up my normal decoration scheme for a Night Circus theme. Just started buying the decorations yesterday, but I think it should end up looking really cool. Costume is close to being done (going to be a Ring Mistress). I'll post pictures once things start coming together!


Nice! Can't wait to see the costume !


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

I love it! It's sooooo well done! I love the flying candles too! If you wouldn't do anything anymore from now on, I'm still sure the party will be a succes!


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Whoops! Sorry, I was in FB modus and forgot a million of my remarks would show up! Sorry for that everyone! Anyways; mine is the 27th as well, since Hallowe'en is not that out there in Holland yet. The theme is YOur Hallowe'en Alter Ego, so everyone is showing up differently, trying to decorate with some varaiety, so it'll match their costumes.
As I'm moving in this Saturday; I'll have to unpack and decorate at the same time. People don;t seem te get the RSVP, even if I didn't put in an address (it's out on FB, don;t want another 'Haren'). So I expect I'll need someone to answer a million pm's on the night of the 27th, eighter giving the location, or telling people we've reached max. invited: 187, room for: 35, max, max, overdrive XDXDXD Also want it to be a surprize, but I'm just shunning people out for now, so I can decorate straight away. Costume is done, but nearly no entertainment-> games etc. (used to have a band), so still working on that.


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Haunt Brewing said:


> I'm going more of a Maryanne took over the Stackhouse residence look. Very nature overrun. It's starting to come together. I like your signage ideas. I hadn't thought of doing some of that since I am having a mini graveyard and such. Thank you for the fabulous ideas!


Ow, nice, no I get your moss ideas. XD I'd put a lot of mud handprints on the wall and in the corners (of the stairs), and you should try and come up with a pole-tree-thing with a big steak in it XD That was very impressive and will straightaway give the hint of what you're referring to XD


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

Quote: "even if I didn't put in an address (it's out on FB, don;t want another 'Haren')."

lol, no you definately don't want that. although everyone will see your halloween decorations this way...since it will be all over the news..hahaha!!!!
( and i think the Hague is better prepared for this than Haren was,,,)

i live in Rotterdam... and we need more people spreading the Halloween vibe here!!! hihi,,,hmmmm, how can we come up with a good way to get on tv with our decorations.......


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Josh. I have a pic of the jack scarecrow at the bottom of the gryfendorf (sp?) roller coaster at universal studios in Orlando. If u want it let me know and I load from pc


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Our party is the 27th also...our 7th annual Halloween spooktacula! Last year we were "tricked" with 17" of snow...and still had 55 ppl show up! So far weather looks awesome!
Our theme this year is a vampire/blood donor party.....the challange to reuse-repurpose past years props can be tricky! We have a ranch style home with an attached garage. The garage gets cleared, and blackened out. It becomes the area for dancing, and were most of the "theme" happens. I have a sign for outside the River Road Mortuary that says "blood drive tonight" that we will put out the night of the party. Entering through the garage, I have a corner with a manniquin in a hospital gown being prepped for her blood donation. I took last years IV bags and have filled them with red water and suspended them together as a plasma collection area. The full size manniquin has a doctors costume from last year, and she's over the donor with a bloody knife in her hand. Sign overhead saying "Donate Here dRed Cross" I have an 8 foot skelly as a nurse sitting at a table for "check in". Best part is we've set up surgical tubing to be filled and sealed at both ends...filling it the night of with red glow stick matter...and it will connectfrom the plasma collection area to the rented beverage fountain in the dining room. "red" Plasma ritas" will flow. Also we soak red marachino cherries in coconut rum as "vampire eyes"....those will be passed throughout the night. The other big surprise will be the bathroom....not sure how it will work, but plan to blacken the walls and bring in cuttings of tall branches, to create an outside feel in the bathroom...keep lighting very dim, and display the dracula style coffin....I plan to put a few battery opered led tiny lights above to make it feel like you are outside...we will see if we pull this off. Anyways...feel like I'm rambling! I better get to it!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

While I'm doing a pretty casual type of party and didn't do "official" invites via mail or email, people are hemming & hawwing over coming.....Getting the usual - "Do I HAVE to wear a costume??" "I don't know if I feel like coming." So we'll see who shows up. I have my menu down and Friday off, so I can pre-prep most everything. 

It's free food & drink people! C'mon man!


----------



## Brother Grim (Oct 26, 2009)

Umm... I have 3600 sq. ft and 250 guests every year for my party... Im running around like a mad man. 10/27


----------



## TrixieSix66 (Sep 11, 2012)

jenscats5 said:


> While I'm doing a pretty casual type of party and didn't do "official" invites via mail or email, people are hemming & hawwing over coming.....Getting the usual - "Do I HAVE to wear a costume??" "I don't know if I feel like coming." So we'll see who shows up. I have my menu down and Friday off, so I can pre-prep most everything.
> 
> It's free food & drink people! C'mon man!


No kidding, right? People act like going to a Halloween party is a close second to having a root canal.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

We're having our annual party on the 27th. I have had a horrible cold most of the month and have barely done anything yet! This week is seriously crunch time. I don't even want to look at this thread because I'm betting most of you are way ahead of me in all the planning and prepping! The plan for the week is, First we clean it, then we Spook it.


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww, Tish, I am sorry to hear you have been under the weather, I really hope you feel better, now. I have been doing a lot, but I still have SOOO much that needs done! Thankfully, I have enlisted the help of several people for the food prep the night before, and set-up the day of, but there is still so much! I have a mirror project that needs done, I have to make a huge batch of fake blood and bloody up many of my props, do a little re-scraping on the inside of my pumpkins, because I shaved the saying, "Abandon hope, All ye who enter here" split between two pumpkins, but they are so thick-skinned that you can barely read the writing, even with a super bright strobe light inside. Also, I still have to put together the finishing parts of homemade replicas of these scarecrows:


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh my goodness! The 26th & 27th is THIS weekend!!! Bring on the FUN!!! Here's to everyone's party going off just the way they imagined and better!


----------



## jackied420 (Sep 26, 2011)

Our party is 10/27 too! Have been super busy lately so just getting around to decorating now. We don't really have an overall theme, but I'm going as a plague doctor and my husband a plague victim, so we are using a lot of Rats this year. haha rats EVERYWHERE! Other then that just overall spookiness with creepy cloth etc. I can't wait, our Halloween party is my favorite day of the whole year! Hope everyone remembers to let loose and have fun at their parties. All the work and planning can sometimes make us forget the reason we throw these things!


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

Heh, I cheerfully tell those "do I have to wear a costume" people that no, they don't have to- they can be uncostumed in their own living room. If they're at my party, they sure do.


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

Ugh, another 27th party here, and Halloweek (as we call it in my house) is not going well so far. I have a cold, had a flat tire this am, people are bailing on the party left and right (people we actually care about) and money is supertight. I know it'll be ok and I'll be excited come Saturday morning, but I'm really nervous you guys.


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Things will go great for you all, don't get yourselves wound up and all nerves. (speaking to myself here too) Whom ever comes will have a blast, those who don't will wish they did and rsvps next year will be a plenty. Now finish that morning drink, read a few more posts, get through your day of work if doing so, and get back to those final touches! I am going to sit down today and walk through the night, so I don't forget anything last minute. Eeek! So excited!


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Killamira said:


> Things will go great for you all, don't get yourselves wound up and all nerves. (speaking to myself here too) Whom ever comes will have a blast, those who don't will wish they did and rsvps next year will be a plenty. Now finish that morning drink, read a few more posts, get through your day of work if doing so, and get back to those final touches! ...Eeek! So excited!


Best cheerleader ever


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Our party is this Saturday, 27 October. I'm not really doing a major theme this year, since I went all-out last year. This is the 3rd annual one for us and have some out of town folks coming in too (guest room usually goes to whoever claims it first!)

I have the outdoor decorations up and just a little bit inside, but didn't go overboard. We have 34 folks RSVP'd as of now, with probably a few stragglers. 

i always make the mistake of doing FAR too much in the way of food, so we're paring it down this year and will see how it works out. Going to reset the Tempt Your Fate and Winking Murderer games too. Looking forward to it and, if the forecast holds, we'll actually have it cool down a bit to a balmy 70 degrees!


----------



## SpookyMag (Sep 29, 2012)

Friday night is coming fast I have my guest party packages for the games all done my Tempt fate cards done and bar stocked now just finish decorations and clean up what I am not using and should be good to go.


----------



## maswondering (Oct 23, 2012)

party is Friday 26th...romp in swamp..just sneak peek






we have lily pads and cat tails and lots of green lightening! Looks pretty cool in dark cant get full effect without my good camera!


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

So Boils and Ghouls are you near the end of your setups for your party's this weekend? How's the house looking? Just about ready or are you still a ways out? Taking a moment to breathe is key, then take another moment and start to walk through your night. Parking, prizes, toothpicks and utensils you have them visualized? A clean up rag and spill cleaner just in case, are they tucked away but easy to grab? No doggie doo doo in the yard for guests to track in? Grab that shovel I bet a neighbor stopped to check things out and his furry friend thought eureka! Extra ice, and a designated gopher to run and grab something last minute that may been forgotten or needed (make sure they didn't get blocked in by guests!) Plungers in the bathrooms since this IS a lot of abnormal use for your septic system. Dog bones for your pups to keep them happy and out of the way. Then a pre party glass of wine to celebrate your day! Happy haunting friends!


----------



## SpookyMag (Sep 29, 2012)

ok stressing - its today! 

i hope it goes ok I hope it goes ok ahahahahahah


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

maswondering said:


> View attachment 138592
> party is Friday 26th...romp in swamp..just sneak peek
> View attachment 138595
> we have lily pads and cat tails and lots of green lightening! Looks pretty cool in dark cant get full effect without my good camera!


Fantastic work! I love the swamp theme.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Down to last minute small details, like switching out the light bulbs, and not-so-small details, like making 40 cupcakes. I have my family in town so hopefully there will be lots of help tomorrow. I still can't believe how much there is left to do!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Good Luck to everyone on the parties this weekend!!!!!! 

Have Fun!


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

The husband and I just bought a house last month, so we are hosting a Halloween/Housewarming party tomorrow, Oct. 27th. We decided that we wanted to have most of the upstairs painted before the party, and I'm glad we did but it took so much time! Suddenly it's the day before the party and we have so much to do! The menu is planned and I have some of the food prepped, hoping to get more of that done tonight. I haven't decorated at all yet because we still have to finish cleaning the painting mess! Yikes! I won't be sleeping much tonight! Planning to stay up late and get up early! Looks like lot's of coffee for this girl tomorrow!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

After a VERY stressful week (ER visit for hubby and found out our downstairs toilet pipe is hopelessly clogged with tree roots - have to dig up the floor) I wasn't sure I still wanted to even HAVE the party. Still going for it at hubby's insistence and doing a lot of the baking/cooking/prep today......


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

psox16 said:


> The husband and I just bought a house last month, so we are hosting a Halloween/Housewarming party tomorrow, Oct. 27th. We decided that we wanted to have most of the upstairs painted before the party, and I'm glad we did but it took so much time! Suddenly it's the day before the party and we have so much to do! The menu is planned and I have some of the food prepped, hoping to get more of that done tonight. I haven't decorated at all yet because we still have to finish cleaning the painting mess! Yikes! I won't be sleeping much tonight! Planning to stay up late and get up early! Looks like lot's of coffee for this girl tomorrow!


 Congrats on the new home! How exciting! 

Good luck and happy haunting everyone!


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

jenscats5 said:


> After a VERY stressful week (ER visit for hubby and found out our downstairs toilet pipe is hopelessly clogged with tree roots - have to dig up the floor) I wasn't sure I still wanted to even HAVE the party. Still going for it at hubby's insistence and doing a lot of the baking/cooking/prep today......


 Sure hope the hubby is okay. Sending good feel better vibes your way <3


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Congratulations Dazzer.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Killamira said:


> Sure hope the hubby is okay. Sending good feel better vibes your way <3


Thanks so much Kill!!!


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

I am almost finished preparing food. The inside of the house is nearly decorated. Outside is 70% done, but we don't put everything out til the day before. Whew.,

Have a great party tonight everyone!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've been spending the day prepping food while hubby cleans the house.....We have to go out & get ice which I hope won't be too crowded with the upcoming storm!!!! 

Think I'll say the theme tonite is "It's the End of the World!!" Made Jello shots so Jamestown is represented! LOL


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Best of luck to all of you having parties tonight!!!


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Our party was a success! Now that I think about it, a lot of people we invited didn't come, but we still had a great turrnout. Most came in costume, so that was great! I got a lot of compliments on my food, and I was very happy with the decorations. I did feel rushed, since we didn't have a lot of time after painting the walls. I kept looking at stuff and saying "Ooooh, I could do the coolest thing with that!" and just having to put it away because I didn't have time. Oh well... next year!


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

Our party was a great success - all but 2 came in costume. People couldn't believe how we change it up every year, always something new to look at. Unfortunately we took everything down (outside) this morning. It was great while it lasted!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

We ended up having about 15 people come last nite - not all in costume but some created a costume last minute & was very creative!! A friend wore his Flyers pullover & put a fork into the v-neck when he got here as it appears hockey season is over before it's going to start. LOL

Told everyone that the party theme was the end of the world (due to the hurricane coming) & passed out Jello shots made in the Halloween ice cube trays as the Jamestown portion of the "end." LOL

People seemed to like the food and I sent people home with some. Drinks were flowing and got compliments on the decorations. Took down the majority of the outdoor decor today just in case. I have off Weds. so can put most back out if need be......

I was so busy last nite that I didn't really get a chance to take pics of the food.....darn! Looked so good too!!


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

we ended up with about 20 ppl and this party has been the best Ive thrown, I actually had time to not mix drinks all night lol, Here are just a few of the pics, still need to get around to uploading the rest,


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Still recovering from the party which was awesome being the first one we've thrown! Just about all of our 30 guests showed only one or two not in amazing costumes. Plenty of food and drinks all that were loved and eaten. (I did have leftovers but had guests staying until Monday anyhoo) We had a fabulous time as did the guests and lots of "what's the theme next years". We will do it again, and are so happy to have such adventurous friends. Even had three different car loads from 6 hours away, 3 hours, and 2 hour drive so they could come just to the party! Our games went well, the story wall was the best. Story wall being a huge cardboard box cut to fit a wall and sprayed with chalkboard paint so the party goers could each write a sentence of a Halloween story. Very funny! The one thing that I wished I had more of was pictures, we were just having too much fun!


----------

